# Suche RdA oder WeF



## Klopfer91 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder Lust auf WoW bekommen und suche nun jemanden der mich wirbt, entweder per Rolle oder per werbt einen Freund.

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin (mit Pausen) seit Vanilla in Azeroth unterwegs und habe schon so gut wie alle Klassen/Rassen aktiv gespielt.
Bin ein aktiver, freundlicher sowie hilfsbereiter Spieler und hauptsächlich PvE-orientiert.
Onlineaktivität ist meistens 18-24 Uhr, am Wochenende und im Urlaub kann das variieren.

Fraktion und Server sind mir egal.

Vorraussetzungen:
- bei "werbt einen Freund" bekomme ich die Keys von dir
- Startgold sowie Taschen werden gestellt
- Unterstützung beim Berufe skillen
- Gemeinsames leveln bis mindestens lvl 80


Bei Interesse einfach eine kurze PN an mich und dann kanns auch schon los gehen


----------

